# high contrast bw 35mm film



## thebeginning (May 1, 2005)

i'm a novice with film still, and I was wondering what might be some good brands for film.  I'm mostly looking for crisp, high contrast bw film (but some nice looking color too).  So far I havent been able to buy any film except for at local places like walmart so i've only bought kodak and fuji a couple of times.  Any suggestions?


----------



## sbalsama (May 1, 2005)

High speed film or ,more so, pushed film should give higher contrast. If you print yourself, a grade 4 or higher filter should do the trick. That will allow you to keep usable negatives, giving you the option to grade down to 2 or 3.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 1, 2005)

How high contrast are we talking? Adding a red filter to regular BW film will add contrast. Most of the high contrast BW films have been discounted. Check out Ilford maybe they still make some normal development HC films. The other option is Ortho film it maybe processed with different development for different contrast levels. I believe Maco is the only brand that make ortho in 35mm or 120 films.

Freestyle as the Maco films


----------



## thebeginning (May 2, 2005)

i dont develop my film quite yet, so i cant take that suggestion until i get access to a darkroom.  i dont mean like ultra high contrast so it looks fake, i was just curious to see if there was film that would regularly print with good contrast.  many of my bw shots turn out gray and drab.


----------



## terri (May 2, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> i dont develop my film quite yet, so i cant take that suggestion until i get access to a darkroom.  i dont mean like ultra high contrast so it looks fake, i was just curious to see if there was film that would regularly print with good contrast.  many of my bw shots turn out gray and drab.


Start by doing a few test rolls with some inexpensive filters, to see if it IS your film.   Pick up a yellow, green, a #25 red.   Head out and keep an exposure log and try the same shots with all 3 filters, bracketing as you go, and keep your exposure notes for when you review your negatives later.   Since you don't develop your film at home, are you asking for a contact sheet?   It helps to have one.  

And there may not be anything wrong with your negatives, at all - it could be whoever is _printing_ them for you is doing a flat job, or using the wrong paper.   Learning to develop your own film is pretty easy, and printing your own images gives you total control of the process.   It's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## thebeginning (May 9, 2005)

does a photo like this get it's contrast from a polarizing filter, the camera, or the film?


----------



## santino (May 9, 2005)

I would say that it's the polarizer, less the film and especially the print (paper).


----------



## terri (May 9, 2005)

Or a colored filter, green or red, would enhance the B&W in this fashion.   And I agree with Santino, it's a lot about how it was printed, and paper type.    :thumbup:


----------



## ksmattfish (May 9, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> does a photo like this get it's contrast from a polarizing filter, the camera, or the film?



or the paper?
or Adobe PS?
or the developing technique?
or the exposure?
or the chemistry choices?
or the lighting?
or the lens filter?
or the paper filter?
and so on...    

There is no magic lens, film, camera, or single thing you can do that will insure good contrast in all situations.  There are many different paths possible.  Knowledge and practice is what will show you the answer.


----------



## thebeginning (May 9, 2005)

ahh ok.  i'm kind of new i guess to photography, especially film photography, so i'm still soaking it in.  i'm going to be talking a photography class at the local community college next year so i should be able to learn enough darkroom basics to be able to figure it out.  

one question.  have you guys noticed that when shooting black and white (for me at least) that if you underexpose it slightly it will have slightly greater contrast?  it seemed strange at first that it would work like that but i tested it several times and it did.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 10, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> one question.  have you guys noticed that when shooting black and white (for me at least) that if you underexpose it slightly it will have slightly greater contrast?  it seemed strange at first that it would work like that but i tested it several times and it did.



A common way to increase contrast is to underexpose and over develop.  Do the opposite to decrease contrast.


----------

